# Terra - tomb world?



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

_*Part 1:
*_

What if Terra is discovered to be a necron tomb world?
what do you think will happen and who will win?
I dont think there is a strong Space marine presence on terra since the Horus Heresy (maybe im mistaken), so I think that if the necrons react fast they can sweep and devour all of terra, and then what will happen to rest of humanity?
Or does the fact the emperor resides there (although his partially dead) makes this planet indistructuble and undefeatable?
Would like to hear your openions on this 

_*Part 2:
*_

based on what was written by other this is the general thinking about the idea:

1. If the Void Dragon is indeed on Mars, the imperium is doomed because of a failiure of most of thier technology and terra will be crushed (only chaos can fight with bare hands ).

2. If the Void Dragon is not on Mars, then the imperium will suffer terribly by the hands of the necrons both civilians and troops, but in the end the necron will lose.

3. The necron wont stand a chance because Mars is full of reinsforcements, Titans, Space marines, Tanks...

Now to make the debate more interesting lets take a new possibility:


take possibility 2, now if the imperium is now weakend what will happen if the Chaos Space Marines decide to launch an all out assulet right from the depths of the eye of terror, targeting Terra as the main objective.



P.S - This *IS* heresy!!!


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

komanko said:


> I dont think there is a strong Space marine presence on terra since the Horus Heresy (maybe im mistaken), so I think that if the necrons react fast they can sweep and devour all of terra, and then what will happen to rest of humanity?


The Adeptus Custodes say :scratchhead:

In any case, reinforcements wouldn't be far away, and neither would supplies, given the proximity to Mars. I'm sure a few Titans or somesuch earmarked for other Battlefleets could easily be sent to Terra if things went awry.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

It would be a massacre but on both sides. The Imperium would lose lots of civilians but the guardians of Terra are the finest in the entire Imperium. The Necrons would be slaughtered.

And since Mars isn't far off they would have easy access to supplies and reinforcements.


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

First of all, the necrons would probably be somewhat defective in nature, given that the massive levels of activity on Terra haven't awoken them. That is yet another plus for the humans.

The only hope the necrons would have is if they could awaken the Void Dragon. (Which we aren't even sure is on Mars)


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

ye I forgot to mention the defective part, I tougth about it to but maybe its just the awakning mechanism which is broken\defective so they are still functional.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Earth is the oldest and the most famous world in Imperium. IMO it's impossible to be a Tomb World, because someone would notice that thousands of years ago. No fuckin' way for Necrons to be hidden there.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Thats why I said WHAT IF 
it dosent have to be in the same reality, lets say its an alternate reality or another dimension.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

After just finishing Dark Creed I would have to say the necrons- in that they take on titans, CSM, SM and IG and a mother hubbard of a space fort and slaughter everything that gets in their way : the space fort has been fighting a CSM fleet for weeks, even after taking multiple nukes at zero range as the opening action... and 1 necron ship destroys it almost instantly.

So, from fluff/novels I would say that the necrons would walk over pretty much any defence the imperium could mount... but if we go even vaguely on how good they are in game, then they are in some serious trouble.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> After just finishing Dark Creed I would have to say the necrons- in that they take on titans, CSM, SM and IG and a mother hubbard of a space fort and slaughter everything that gets in their way : the space fort has been fighting a CSM fleet for weeks, even after taking multiple nukes at zero range as the opening action... and 1 necron ship destroys it almost instantly.
> 
> So, from fluff/novels I would say that the necrons would walk over pretty much any defence the imperium could mount... but if we go even vaguely on how good they are in game, then they are in some serious trouble.


The Funny thing is the Necrons had a few things going for them.

1) The IG were in ruin. 

2) SMs were non existant almost.

3) The Necrons beat back the CSMs in the initial attack by hitting them with everything the Necs had AND by cutting the WBs from the Warp. 

Almost everything the WBs have is Warp Powered. The Ships, Engines, Daemon Allies, Possessed, and Psychic Powers were cut off when the Necs took back the Nexus. Whats funny is that in the end the Necrons Lord and best of the best was beaten by 100 Termies and 1 piss off Dread. Ontop of that the Necs fled as soon as the Warp poured back and the SMs reinforcements arrived. 

Just saying.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

The Adeptus Custodes are the supreme soldiers of the galaxy - superior to even the Space Marines and there are 10'000 of them on Terra.

There are Titans permenantly stationed on Terra - two Warhounds stand outside the Throne Room at all times - more Titans of all classes stomp around looking fierce.

There are 10'000 or more Sisters of Battle on Terra at any given time in the Convent Prioris.

The Battlefleet Solar has many warships permenantly on-station at Luna.

The Grey Knights can almost instantly deploy several hundred battle brothers to Terra from titan.

Mars can deploy several Titan Legions and tens of thousands of Scittarii almost as quickly.

The Necrons would be in for a (literal) world of hurt.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Well think about it, in A Thousand Sons, it tells that the Emperor found the Golden Throne from the ruins a an incredibly ancient civilisation in the deserts. Perhaps it was a necron artifect seeing as though they used the warp didn't they, or atleast their gods did allot.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

no idea but if terra was/is a tomb world...then i'll be leaving adn will the last one to leave please turn off the light....colchis anyone??? Oh no wait, thats gone.....damn...


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

One sentence: pre 5th ed Gauss Weapons.......


fluff says Imperium Armor has NO CHANCE! 


Anyone want some emperor jerky?


----------



## GhostDog (Apr 16, 2010)

Azezel said:


> The Adeptus Custodes are the supreme soldiers of the galaxy - superior to even the Space Marines and there are 10'000 of them on Terra.
> 
> There are Titans permenantly stationed on Terra - two Warhounds stand outside the Throne Room at all times - more Titans of all classes stomp around looking fierce.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the Imperial Fists are the protectors of Terra technically. I'm pretty sure they keep a big garrisoned unit there.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

That is only because they have their Chapter Keep on Terra.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Just a random question- have the necrons ever been in the fluff? Other then by orks..?
In the fluff gauss is basically AP2- armour only helps if it means the hit doesnt hit the fleshy bits and SMs only survive if the shot doesnt hit a vital bit of them (and I havent heard of anything even damaging a monolith yet, let alone a ship).
Of course the actions of the necrons are almost impossible to understand... so if Terra was a tomb world there is nothing to say that the necrons would actually attack it- above all they are a patient race, who would be quite happy to wait until the strength of the imperium started to fail before attacking and cleansing the world of humanity.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Check the rulebook-the assault on Damnos says that the final city battle initially goes against the necs thanks to a melta strike from a ship. That might hurt a monolith.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> The Funny thing is the Necrons had a few things going for them.
> 
> 1) The IG were in ruin.
> 
> ...


They also had something else going for them.........the Necrons winning was what the author wanted. k:





Azezel said:


> The Adeptus Custodes are the supreme soldiers of the galaxy - superior to even the Space Marines and there are 10'000 of them on Terra.
> 
> There are Titans permenantly stationed on Terra - two Warhounds stand outside the Throne Room at all times - more Titans of all classes stomp around looking fierce.
> 
> ...


^ Pretty much this.

I will say to the OP though, the idea of Terra under siege would be a fun scenario to play out.

But out of all the sentient races in the W40K universe, is there anyone more paranoid, convinced of their 'manifest destiny', or ruled with a disciplined iron fist like the Imperium? If any race would have their homeworld braced against aggression, it would be Man.

So as fun as it would be to read about an attack on Terra, it would be the least probable.

Now if the T'au discovered some mecha-zombies undernear their homeworld....:good:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Firstly, this cannot be, the necs would have awakened by now. 

But to humor the "what if?" argument...

Necrons have always had the advantage in every piece of fluff I`ve read of them, even when outnumbered. 

But we`re talking about Holy Terra itself here...

In a straight fight, given the full resources of a tomb world against I`m assuming legions of military forces, marines guard titans and the custodes, it would be close.

I`m obviously biased, but I have to assume a necron victory, if only because they have the tech to drain the sun and end the solar system should things get desperate...


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Well think about it, in A Thousand Sons, it tells that the Emperor found the Golden Throne from the ruins a an incredibly ancient civilisation in the deserts. Perhaps it was a necron artifect seeing as though they used the warp didn't they, or atleast their gods did allot.


I was under the impression that it was heavily implied that it was a webway portal.


As for necrons on Terra... I see it as highly unlikely, because terra has been stripmined far worse than any other planet you could think off. The seas have literally evaporated and been drained dry because of over-population. If we haven't found them yet, they won't be found


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

£10 on Necrons...


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

The necs are at an incredible disadvatage. Some of the Imperium's most powerful troops are stationed on Terra, with the most advanced bastion of technology available to the Imperium (Mars) being only a few minutes away. Any reinforcements, be they IG, SoB, or SM, in range would drop what they were doing to return and help Terra out. If taking the element of surprise the necrons could do a lot of damage, phasing out and repairing themselves as needed, but in the end there's simply no way on tomb world could challenge the cornerstone of the Imperium.

And if the necron got desperate and used a suicide tactic, they run the risk of taking the Emperor with them. If the Emperor dies, the necron are as screwed as everyone else.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Speaking of Mars being close by...


----------



## Erinyi (Jun 21, 2010)

Really interesting and fun thread! :goodpost:

Some valid hypothetical points in alot of replies.
My own speculative points, and they are biased toward liking Necrons, are:

-Given the probability that has been implied that the Void Dragon is on Mars, along with the, again speculative, theories of it being the Machine God or something like that. If Terra was a tombworld and the Dragon awakened aswell, you could pretty much take Mars and any machines out of the counting for the imperium.

-The Deciever has been awake for a long time, is as sneaky as Tzeentch, a master infiltrator/manipulator, and is probably the one to blame for introducing the Pariah-gene in humans at their creation. I'm sure transporting a few hundred Monoliths, masking them as... Custodes :secret: wouldn't be much of a hassle.

-Necrons got teleportive and FTL technology, a quick visit by the corpse-God to end his misery wouldn't cripple the Necrons in any way, but it would the Imperium when the Astronomicon goes bye-bye.

I'm sure there are more stupid reasons for the Necrons to hypothetically win I can come up with.. :laugh:

Edit: Damn the world for my spelling errors!


----------



## calon (Jul 12, 2010)

It'd be fair to assume that with the proximity to Saturn's Titan, and Mars, immediate reinforcements would decent upon Terra the moment a Necon presence was detected. Then, with the constant presence of the Adeptus Custodes and their Terminator units, a strong defensive position around the Golden Throne is already existent. Depending on the proximity to the Throne itself, the battlefleets stationed throughout the sector would also provide a whole mess of firepower. 

Also, the Emperor can still halt time for unknown lengths, though allow select individuals to move freely unaffected by his power. With a Necron attack, (and, playing hypotheticaly) he could still manage to manipulate time to allow his guards to lay waste to their hordes.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Well if the necrons just swarm up, it'd mean thousands of civilian deaths, arbites would be slaughtered before the big guns even got involved. Terra most definitely wouldn't be in a good state as the necrons drive forward.

I guess astartes, sisters and various other forces would begin to mount a defence whilst calling for reinforcements from the surroundings. I think even with the custodes a full scale necron invasion would be relentless, I mean necron rules sort of suck so i think there weaponry and armour would be on a similar scale to that of your average astartes, plus they get back up again. So i think until major reinforcements arrived the imperials would be gradually pushed back.

Then astartes mechanicus make planetfall and boom goes the dynamite the whole thing is over. However as a whole the astartes being absent would probably cost the imperium far more than they could ever recover. Such a thing could be a crippling blow.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Tensiu said:


> Earth is the oldest and the most famous world in Imperium. IMO it's impossible to be a Tomb World, because someone would notice that thousands of years ago. No fuckin' way for Necrons to be hidden there.


Quoted for truth


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmm, good point raised earlier- if the Omnissaiah really is the void dragon then would Mars, and by extention all the titans fight for the imperium or for the crons. There would certainly be a major schism right through the Ad Mech... and since all technology, even power armour and bolters have spirits, which could well be necron based, would the imperial forces stationed on Terra even be able to fight..?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

To sum it all up there are several possibilities:

1. If the Void Dragon is indeed on Mars, the imperium is doomed because of a failiure of most of thier technology and terra will be crushed (only chaos can fight with bare hands ).

2. If the Void Dragon is not on Mars, then the imperium will suffer terribly by the hands of the necrons both civilians and troops, but in the end the necron will lose.

3. The necron wont stand a chance because Mars is full of reinsforcements, Titans, Space marines, Tanks...

Now to make the debate more interesting lets take a new possibility:

take possibility 2, now if the imperium is now weakend what will happen if the Chaos Space Marines decide to launch an all out assulet right from the depths of the eye of terror, targeting Terra as the main objective.


----------



## calon (Jul 12, 2010)

If the constant battle fleet on station in the Segmentum Solar system were disabled, or, weakened severely then it might be possible for a sizable Chaos force to make planet fall with enough of their forces still alive. Though, also assuming they could pass through the Segmentum Obscurus without either engaging a main fleet and remain undetected, or, completely overwhelm. 

Though, I'm picturing a Chaos force vast enough to block out the stars. I'm not sure Terra could sustain such a endless force of Chaos daemons / heretics for too long.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

komanko said:


> To sum it all up there are several possibilities:
> 
> 1. If the Void Dragon is indeed on Mars, the imperium is doomed because of a failiure of most of thier technology and terra will be crushed (only chaos can fight with bare hands ).


That's assuming the Void Dragon would wake up at the same time an Earth tomb world will. Maybe the Void Dragon isn't in fit shape to wake up at the moment, or ever again. He did run into the Emperor after a fairly nasty bout with some Talisman of Vaul.


----------



## Belthazor Aurellius (Jan 16, 2009)

If I remember, someone guards the Void Dragon at all times, imbued with just enough of the Emperor's soul to make them immortal and able to contain the weakened Dragon. But, eh. Fluff isn't always accurate, and Dark Mechanicum didn't go too far into how much power the caretaker actually posessed...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

K3k3000 said:


> That's assuming the Void Dragon would wake up at the same time an Earth tomb world will. Maybe the Void Dragon isn't in fit shape to wake up at the moment, or ever again. He did run into the Emperor after a fairly nasty bout with some Talisman of Vaul.


I was aonly quoteing other people and summing it up  and always remember its a _*what if*_ thread


----------



## calon (Jul 12, 2010)

Though, a little rusty on my Necron background, what's to say that the Void Dragon still wouldn't ally with the Emperor. If I recall correctly, the Emperor is considered to be the physical avatar of the Void Dragon, the Machine God. As well as we could speculate, wouldn't it be possible (and probable) for the Void Dragon to aid Terra?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The Omnissiah is the machine god, the mechanicus insist that its part of the Emperor and that worshipping it isnt heretical in any way. The Void Dragon is a C'Tan... not part of the Emperor at all.


----------



## Belthazor Aurellius (Jan 16, 2009)

The C'tan all like killing off the living. There is no C'tan that would ally with mankind except to annihilate another C'tan's forces before wiping man from existence. Or perhaps to wipe out Chaos... but seeing as man fuels Chaos, the C'tan would all just kill man anyways, and steal those with the null gene.


----------



## Fleshgolem (Jul 15, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> The Omnissiah is the machine god, the mechanicus insist that its part of the Emperor and that worshipping it isnt heretical in any way. The Void Dragon is a C'Tan... not part of the Emperor at all.


the Omnissiah is the _prophet_ of the Machine God aka Void Dragon; the power to _heal machines_ which is attributed to the Omnissiah is actually wielded by the Emperor when he visits Mars to ally with the Mechanicum; the Guardian of the Dragon also has this ability, invested in him/her by the machinery the Emperor created to transfer a part of his soul into the guardian

the Omnissiah (Emperor) and the Machine God (Void Dragon) are worshipped, although the Mechanicum seems to be unaware of the true form of their god.

the Void Dragon is _imprisoned_ on Mars, so he/she/it can't simply awake and pop into the throne room.

as the Emperor also has certain powers affecting machines (at least the one mentioned earlier) although the dragon is imprisoned/sleeping it seems possible that those powers are not directly related

therfore i doubt that all machinery would "defect" towards the Necrons, but a schism seems possible (we all know many Adepts of the Mechanicum would gladly betray the Empy for a few STCs)

one thing that hasn't been mentioned before:

according to fluff, C'tan don't like the Warp and are extremly vulnerable to warp-based attacks; with the Astronomicon burning Psyker souls day and night and lots of sanctioned Army-Psykers, Librarians and the Grey Knights nearby (using psy-enhanced waeponry) earth seems a very hostile environment for sleep-dizzy Necrons...

i doubt that they would pose a threat to Terra by invasion/activation 

but they could simply snuff out Sol...

which would would be fatal for Mankind...


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> That is only because they have their Chapter Keep on Terra.


nope found this on lexicanum 

Phalanx is the mobile fortress-monastery of the Imperial Fists. Officially the homeworld of the Imperial Fists is Terra but in reality the Phalanx serves that role. 

Originally found by Rogal Dorn, it was given as a gift to the Emperor as Dorn was found near the Ice Hives of Inwit. The Emperor then returned the craft to Dorn as he was appointed leader of the Imperial Fists. 

Phalanx itself is gigantic, and something of its magnitude has not been seen since the Dark Age of Technology. The size of a small moon, its foredeck could dock a dozen cruisers and its design was like a hive of spires reaching towards the skies. It was such a size that it shone like a star, which was a symbolic representation of the Emperor during the time of the Great Crusade. It is completely mobile and often follows the chapter as it moves throughout the galaxy. 

they would keep a force there though i think


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

I think Terra /IS/ a Tomb world. I think when the Emp kicked the Void Dragons @$$ he some how put a stop to any awakening that might happen later. What happens when / if the Emp dies.......

Come on, the similarities between the Necrons and the Pyramids of Egypt are just coincidence?


----------



## calon (Jul 12, 2010)

Or, maybe, the Mayan's? * Erie music*

Although, the children guarding the Void Dragon are made immortal by it's power. Not the Emperor's, he calls them to be the guardians, though. If the Emperor died, I would expect a backlash of psychic energy to tear across the universe. Probably killing every psyker, or, even disrupting the warp itself. Since now in 5th Edition, the Techpriests have discovered system failures in the Golden Throne that they are no longer capable of repairing, the end may be approaching for the Emperor of Man.

Back on topic, any successful attack on Terra would cause untold human lives. But, in the end fail to deliver a death-blow to mankind. Since the size of Earth is quite small, if a decent enemy force actually made it through the defending forces, well... that might be that. But, because the Emperor is the greatest psyker ever known, maybe opposing forces wouldn't attempt to kill him at all. Unknowing of what might actually happen if he dies. He could, after all, be reborn again. So, it might be safer to leave him in a weakened state on the Throne, than risk any of the unknown possibilities of his death.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

i think if sisters saints can reincarnate the emperor would be able to


----------

